# Rubik's Cube at olympics



## Carlos (Aug 18, 2008)

No one thought about this or i missed something?

I was wondering about how would it be to get the cube to the olympic games. Does it need a minimum number of cubers to be considered an olympic sport? Does anyone know the criteria to add a sport? 

It looks like it's not so easy, beacause we have the example of chess, which is not included. Anyway, speedcubing can be as exciting to watch as many other sports. There are time records and stuff.

I'm not thiking of this for today, but could be really nice for the future, the number of cubers is growing so fast


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 18, 2008)

I think it requires a minimum of like 18 countries or something... But it'd be really cool if it were.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> I think it requires a minimum of like 18 countries or something... But it'd be really cool if it were.



We can _so _get 18 countries...
I would be a commentator!!


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

18 would be no problem. Off the top of my head:
USA
Canada
Australia
New Zealand
Holland
Germany
Belgium
France
Japan
Hong Kong
China
Brazil
UK (or is it separated into the four countries, so England?)
Poland
Greece
Finland
Korea

There are tons more in the database.

EDIT: I only got 17, another would be... Hungary!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, of the top of my head, I can think of (in addition to Dene) Spain, India, Iran, Mexico, Sweden, Taiwan, I'm sure I know more, just too lazy to think, haha.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2008)

If we did get on the Olympics, how would it be set up? Single elimination (two people do an avg5 head-to-head with two stackmats, for instance), big races (everyone does a solve at once), or competition style? Would we do just 3x3 or a bunch of different events? I think this is interesting to think about even if it may not happen for many years


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't think it would ever happen, but if it did I'm sure I'd be there.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> 18 would be no problem. Off the top of my head:
> UK (or is it separated into the four countries, so England?)




Heh, seperating it into four countries, but obviously England is the most important one because you ignored the other ones =P

In the olympics, it's Great Britain, with Ireland/Northern Ireland competing seperately.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 18, 2008)

And South Africa  (there are two of us South African Speed Cubers  )


----------



## Kian (Aug 18, 2008)

there are much more glaring omissions from the olympic games as of now.

golf, for example, is a sport that is overlooked but would be an excellent addition to the games.

that being said, i don't personally consider cubing to be a sport, despite being serious about it, so i wouldn't support its inclusion in the olympic games. that being said, there are other "sports" in the games that i don't consider sports.

in addition, opening the olympics to something like cubing would open the door for countless other events. there needs to be an athletic standard to the events. allowing puzzle solving into the games would compromise that greatly.

even all that considered, i'd still be happy to watch it.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 18, 2008)

It'll never happen. I like cubing a lot, but if it was under consideration, I would protest against it.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 18, 2008)

There is one very, very, very large flaw. Only a set number of people can make it to the olympics, right. I thought cubing was for everyone, not just guys like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few. Personally i would like cubing to stay open to everyone, not just the Kobe Bryant's or Lebron James's of speedcubing.

Oh, and if speedcubing was only for the fast people it would never be in the olympics, sorry.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> There is one very, very, very large flaw. Only a set number of people can make it to the olympics, right. I thought cubing was for everyone, not just guys like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few. Personally i would like cubing to stay open to everyone, not just the Kobe Bryant's or Lebron James's of speedcubing.
> 
> Oh, and if speedcubing was only for the fast people it would never be in the olympics, sorry.



Don't call FMC speedcubing....


----------



## Carlos (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know what about golf, but if there is even that shot-at-the-plate sport, why couldn't we have the rubik's cube? It's way nicer.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2008)

What athletic ability does cubing involve? it doesn't even come CLOSE to ANYTHING else in the olympics right now.
Honestly.
Why are people even considering this?


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2008)

Hang on, so you two (hawkmp4 and Theron_Rabe) think archery is a more worthy sport than speedcubing? Because (I'm just gonna throw it out there) I think archery has to be the biggest joke in history the way it is done now, and is definitely less intensive than cubing, physically and mentally (and skillfully).


----------



## sam (Aug 19, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> There is one very, very, very large flaw. Only a set number of people can make it to the olympics, right. I thought cubing was for everyone, not just guys like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few. Personally i would like cubing to stay open to everyone, not just the Kobe Bryant's or Lebron James's of speedcubing.
> 
> Oh, and if speedcubing was only for the fast people it would never be in the olympics, sorry.



lol wut. thank you for calling me an olympic-class speedcuber. if only people like me were allowed in, they wouldn't have speedcubing as an olympic event for long....


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hang on, so you two (hawkmp4 and Theron_Rabe) think archery is a more worthy sport than speedcubing? Because (I'm just gonna throw it out there) I think archery has to be the biggest joke in history the way it is done now, and is definitely less intensive than cubing, physically and mentally (and skillfully).


If it's so easy, you do it.


----------



## NickNack (Aug 19, 2008)

Even if this would be cool, it will never happen. IMO, getting the world record would be way to based on luck, while other events are more based on skill.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, with chess, the international olympic committee officially recognizes it as a sport, and there is a very legitimate chance it will one day be in the olympics, as the main problem when it was denied was that it was difficult to distinguish between professional and amateur players, so if chess would be allowed, a "sport" involving almost zero physical endurance, then certainly speedcubing could make a case. Although, i don't thing either of these should be in the olympics, although chess is the greatest game ever played in my opinion, it doesn't belong in the olympics, similar to speedcubing and other things like equestrian, which is in the olympics.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 19, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few.



Sam is in this list and I'm not?!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> There is one very, very, very large flaw. Only a set number of people can make it to the olympics, right. I thought cubing was for everyone, not just guys like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few. Personally i would like cubing to stay open to everyone, not just the Kobe Bryant's or Lebron James's of speedcubing.


Only the best players of ANY sport make it to the Olympics. Case closed.



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > like Mitchell Stern, Rowe Hessler, Jason Baum, Sam Boyles, Dan Cohen, Gavin Nelson, Ryan Patricio, Tim Reynolds, just to name a few.
> ...


Seems obvious to me that he's only listing New England area cubers. Have you even ever been over here?


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2008)

Would there be drug testing?


----------



## envy253 (Aug 19, 2008)

srry but i dont think playing with a little piece of plastic is considered sport lol.
fun hobby, but its not sport


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 19, 2008)

NickNack said:


> Even if this would be cool, it will never happen. IMO, getting the world record would be way to based on luck, while other events are more based on skill.


Hah. If that were a reason, they should toss out gymnastics, diving, etc. 

It's almost the same arguing. Most often some people get slightly more lucky, but but the luck is not necessarily biased toward someone.

Anyhow, considering speedcubing in the Olympics is silly. As I've stated before, I believe that the US (and other countries) will eventually have an actual national championship with regional qualifications. Worlds might get like that, too. But Olympics involves unrealistic recognition for the sport (yet).


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 19, 2008)

add Singapore in !!!!!

Yu nakajima would totally get all the gold medals lah...


----------



## Erik (Aug 19, 2008)

Physical???? Some olympic sports require less physical skills than cubing... Check at shooting. Despite it is very hard to do (good) obviously, I think cubing requires a similair or greater level of physical skills.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 19, 2008)

Singapore! Woot woot.

At first I thought it was a fantastic idea but now I'm not so sure. Anyone can be a good speedcuber. It just takes time. We should be contented with the numerous competitions we already have throughout the world.

If Speedcubing could be added into Olympics, so could hundreds of other competitive games.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

One thing that has to be taken into consideration is that competitive speedcubing (as it is) has only been around for a couple years. Other sports and games in the Olympics have been around for hundreds of years. And also, Rubik's cubes popularity died down in the eighties, so who is to say that speedcubing won't be a thing of the past in a few years?
That would be nice if it was added to the Olympics... but most people probably don't even know that there is a WCA or any other kind of organization. (Firefox is telling me there is no such thing as the WCA! no I did not misspell that!!!)


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 19, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> (Firefox is telling me there is no such thing as the WCA! no I did not misspell that!!!)


Type in WCA (all caps) into google. 4th result.


----------



## joey (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that google ignores caps.
So WCA is the same as wca to google.


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2008)

at the end of the day, i don't think most people (including cubers) would consider cubing a sport. nor do i think chess is a sport, for example. equestrian, in my mind, is a sport for the horse, but not the rider. shooting is in the olympics because its a traditional event, not because it requires more physical skill than other events that are not in.

even so, cubing isn't anywhere near popular enough to justify being in the olympics, even disregarding the fact that it is not a sport (imo).


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 19, 2008)

envy253 said:


> srry but i dont think playing with a little piece of plastic is considered sport lol.
> fun hobby, but its not sport



Then how could playing with a ball with air inside it, be a sport?


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> Well, with chess, the international olympic committee officially recognizes it as a sport, and there is a very legitimate chance it will one day be in the olympics, as the main problem when it was denied was that it was difficult to distinguish between professional and amateur players, so if chess would be allowed, a "sport" involving almost zero physical endurance, then certainly speedcubing could make a case. Although, i don't thing either of these should be in the olympics, although chess is the greatest game ever played in my opinion, it doesn't belong in the olympics, similar to speedcubing and other things like equestrian, which is in the olympics.


I was going to post what was pretty much the exact argument, but now I don't have to.

+1 chess is not a sport
+1 chess it the greatest game ever invented
+1 chess shouldn't be in the olympics
+1 speedcubing is neither a sport, nor should it be in the olympics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
+4 Total. 

Can't comment on the equestrian sports, but I think I may agree with you.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 19, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> Yu nakajima would totally get all the gold medals lah...



I can beat him in at least 2x2, so no. 



> Seems obvious to me that he's only listing New England area cubers. Have you even ever been over here?



Maybe.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> shadowpartner said:
> 
> 
> > Yu nakajima would totally get all the gold medals lah...
> ...



I can beat him in FMC and pyraminx (I think...).


----------



## hdskull (Aug 19, 2008)

brunson said:


> +1 chess is not a sport
> +1 chess it the greatest game ever invented



Chinese Chess is the greatest game ever invented, lol.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

hdskull said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > +1 chess is not a sport
> ...



No...Chess 4 is.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> And also, Rubik's cubes popularity died down in the eighties, so who is to say that speedcubing won't be a thing of the past in a few years?



Umm... lol?


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Dene said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > And also, Rubik's cubes popularity died down in the eighties, so who is to say that speedcubing won't be a thing of the past in a few years?
> ...



don't lol me


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dene-
You try pulling a string back with like, 30 kgs of pressure, and hold it steady enough to get a 10 on a target 70m away.


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Dene-
> You try pulling a string back with like, 30 kgs of pressure, and hold it steady enough to get a 10 on a target 70m away.



I would never try seeing as a gun would be a lot easier (I wouldn't do this either, I don't "believe" in the use, or handling, or weapons) however I would be keen to learn how to properly carve and make a good old fashioned bow and arrow from some primitive tribe in Africa (that is, the skills for making, not the usage of).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, there you go. Its NOT easy, any archer can tell you. I don't pretend to be one but I've mucked around with a bow long enough to realize its much harder than it looks.


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2008)

That isn't the point i'm making. My point is this: I bet not a single one of them could handle a proper bow and arrow (by this I mean, when bows and arrows were actually still used). They have these super high tech, metal, nicely balanced, with aiming bars etc etc bows, and perfect arrows, and it's all pointless.
If I put you in the wild, and offered you that bow and arrow, or a gun, which would you take? Only an idiot wouldn't choose the gun as priority.
The whole idea behind it becomes redundant when they start "high-teching" the equipment up.
Here's how I would arrange the archery:
Day 1: You go out into the wild with a very basic knife made of stone, and have 24 hours to find the appropriate materials and fashion yourself out a bow and arrows.
Day 2: You are put into a cage with a wild, and very hungry bear. Last animal standing wins.
The result? Not a single one of them would even have a bow ready after the 24 hours. I bet none of them would even know what type of wood to look for.
I must stress my point: the "sport" becomes redundant once it becomes "futuristic". It no longer has its "essence", and becomes a drawback version of target shooting with the most high-tech gun.

EDIT: I may as well add that I was talking to someone the other day who also agreed with me, and proposed a different idea. You walk around a track, where targets randomly pop out of the bushes or whatever, and you are given points based on how fast, and how accurate, the shots you make are.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, okay, I'm sorry- I misinterpreted. I thought you were trying to make the point that cubing was just as intensive and difficult as archery.


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol, na, only mentally, not physically! Although then again, someone who doesn't know how to solve the cube would probably say archery would be easier.


----------



## envy253 (Aug 20, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> envy253 said:
> 
> 
> > srry but i dont think playing with a little piece of plastic is considered sport lol.
> ...



because you do active things with that ball. maybe we could be in the olympics if we started throwing our cubes at people lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 20, 2008)

envy253 said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > envy253 said:
> ...


Nah. But Ball in Cup would make it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> envy253 said:
> 
> 
> > Inusagi said:
> ...


Damn...I would pwn at Ball in a Cup
USA! USA!

perhaps we can do Ball in a Cup w/ feet, too?


----------



## Rabid (Aug 20, 2008)

There are uniformity issues with the hardware. They won't even let you run on metal legs. Are all contestants’ scrambles in competitions identical?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, all scrambles are "randomly" generated, and each competitor does the same scrambles.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Aug 22, 2008)

I still don't consider cubing a sport, and (correct me if I'm wrong) every Olympic event is a sport. Well, I also don't agree that SportStacking is a sport, however it is called SPORTstacking. If SportStacking is a sport, cubing definitely is.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nuber Cuber said:


> I still don't consider cubing a sport, and (correct me if I'm wrong) every Olympic event is a sport. Well, I also don't agree that SportStacking is a sport, however it is called SPORTstacking. If SportStacking is a sport, cubing definitely is.


10m air pistol?
That's questionable.


----------



## brunson (Aug 23, 2008)

hdskull said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > +1 chess is not a sport
> ...


I cannot dispute that because I have no idea how to play Chinese Chess.

If someone tried to make the argument that Go was a better game than chess, I could consider it since only recently has a computer program been able to challenge a human. However, I also have no idea how to play Go.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 23, 2008)

brunson said:


> If someone tried to make the argument that Go was a better game than chess, I could consider it since only recently has a computer program been able to challenge a human.


So Go on a 42x42 board would be even "better" than the normal 19x19? Or perhaps Arimaa is "the best game"?

Even if chess was completely solved, I'd still consider it a good game.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

Nuber Cuber said:


> I still don't consider cubing a sport, and (correct me if I'm wrong) every Olympic event is a sport. Well, I also don't agree that SportStacking is a sport, however it is called SPORTstacking. If SportStacking is a sport, cubing definitely is.



SportStacking shouldn't even be considered a hobby.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Nuber Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't consider cubing a sport, and (correct me if I'm wrong) every Olympic event is a sport. Well, I also don't agree that SportStacking is a sport, however it is called SPORTstacking. If SportStacking is a sport, cubing definitely is.
> ...


Neither should doing Magic/Master Magic.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 25, 2008)

aaah memories... about 4 years ago i was part of an active group lobbying that starcraft be included into olympics 

hmmm rubik's cube face offs would be pretty interesting to watch though


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> 18 would be no problem. Off the top of my head:
> USA
> Canada
> Australia
> ...



Hey, where's SIngapore?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 4, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > 18 would be no problem. Off the top of my head:
> ...



No Singaporean has ever competed in a WCA sanctioned competition.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 7, 2008)

The Chinese tried to get 'paper scissors rock' as their guest sport in this years olympics, so speedcubing in the olympics may be a possibility, although I don't think they should do it.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> The Chinese tried to get 'paper scissors rock' as their guest sport in this years olympics, so speedcubing in the olympics may be a possibility, although I don't think they should do it.



why would they get rock paper scissors as an event? that's like luck :O
and I would definately participate when im 15


----------



## Odin (Sep 7, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese tried to get 'paper scissors rock' as their guest sport in this years olympics, so speedcubing in the olympics may be a possibility, although I don't think they should do it.
> ...



hes right rock paper scissors is more of a luck thing for speed cubing you need more skill


----------



## MistArts (Sep 7, 2008)

Odin said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



I know tricks for Rocks Paper Scissors.


----------



## Odin (Sep 7, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > n00bcubix said:
> ...



can you share them? i kinda such a ruck paper scissors...


----------



## chowmein (Sep 7, 2008)

so why don't we have cubing olympics?!


----------



## Garmon (Sep 7, 2008)

Paper usually works.
Speedcubing is an awesome sport, don't know why it isn't in the olympics and walking is? They probably never will have it, but if they do in London 2012 expect me there.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 7, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Paper usually works.
> Speedcubing is an awesome sport, don't know why it isn't in the olympics and walking is? They probably never will have it, but if they do in London 2012 expect me there.



You have to represent your country... which is pretty hard.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 7, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > Paper usually works.
> ...


By then all the other UK cubers will be older and have jobs, I will be cubing still 24/7.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

Garmon said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Garmon said:
> ...



lol just because we have jobs doesn't mean we won't be cubing  you have to do *something* to fill the lunch break.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

If it was going to be in the olympics, it would have to be in the academic olympics. Im sure that they would accept it as an event their since it is all about using your brain with puzzles/problems


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

Call it CUBalympics? Rubalympics Cubolympics puzzalympics... lol


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

joshuali said:


> Call it CUBalympics? Rubalympics Cubolympics puzzalympics... lol



pyraminxolympics, just because it's a mouthful to say


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 8, 2008)

magictruncatedicosahedronolympics


----------



## Jai (Sep 8, 2008)

Puzzlympics sounds pretty good.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...


I just found out about http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/b597/?cpg=ab and this seemed like the best place to share


----------



## Forte (Oct 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



That is just the beginning 
Here is the real deal.
By the way, rps stands for Rock Paper Scissors


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

Forte said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Fortunately there is a flash game that has the x beats y matrix encoded. It would take quite a while to lurn the rules of those games, especically for the 101 variation :fp

The first variation looked like a 3x3x3 evolving into a 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, etc. But those latest variations are just like some of our online 5D-120-interconnected-gazillionminxes


----------



## shelley (Oct 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> That isn't the point i'm making. My point is this: I bet not a single one of them could handle a proper bow and arrow (by this I mean, when bows and arrows were actually still used). They have these super high tech, metal, nicely balanced, with aiming bars etc etc bows, and perfect arrows, and it's all pointless.
> If I put you in the wild, and offered you that bow and arrow, or a gun, which would you take? Only an idiot wouldn't choose the gun as priority.
> The whole idea behind it becomes redundant when they start "high-teching" the equipment up.
> Here's how I would arrange the archery:
> ...



I think the targets popping out randomly is also a form of archery sport. For something like the Olympics though, it's easier to compare performance with everybody shooting under the exact same conditions, hence target shooting.

How many sports haven't been "high-tech"-ed up these days? Maybe track and field runners should run barefoot on unpaved tracks, and swimmers should go without their high tech suits specially designed to minimize drag.

On topic: I don't think cubing should be in the Olympics. Not just based on whether it is or isn't a sport, as plenty of sports aren't in the Olympics. Top Olympic athletes have dedicated their whole lives to their sport. Most have been training from a very young age. Compare that to cubing, where any shmuck can pick up a cube and become a contender at national or even world championships within a year or two.

And face it, Olympic sports emphasize physical training and fitness. This is why I don't think chess would ever become an Olympic sport either. Sure, cubing has a physical aspect, but that's mostly just dexterity. If that were enough, you would see pen-spinning, juggling, card tricks, glowsticking, Rubik's magic, and yes, even cupstacking as contenders for Olympic sports.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubing *does* use physical power! You need finger strength to flick your cube, although there is silicone. Rofl


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubing doesn't use a *significant* amount of physical power. You can be a master cuber without looking muscular or athletic - and nobody works out so they can cube better. (As far as I know.) Contrast that to most real sports where the competitors are clearly athletes.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



My friend Shiao and I play RPS-101.
Whenever we tie, it's always--and always has been--on UFO.
Damn, butter beats beer....


----------



## LNZ (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice thought though, but I really think that solving a Rubik's cube is not a sport. It's the same argument that gets people divided if poker and its variants is a sport too.

If solving cubes were to ever become an Olympic sport, it would be rather boring to watch. We can give good commentary about techinque about doing a good long jump, etc but techinque about OLL'and PLL's and F2l? It would bore most non dedicated cube type viewers.

And if cubing ever came an Olympic sport, how about its inclusionin the para Olympics too?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Cubing doesn't use a *significant* amount of physical power. You can be a master cuber without looking muscular or athletic - and *nobody works out so they can cube bette*r. (As far as I know.) Contrast that to most real sports where the competitors are clearly athletes.



I lift cast puzzles with my fingers for M-slice strength.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2009)

LNZ said:


> If solving cubes were to ever become an Olympic sport, it would be rather boring to watch. We can give good commentary about techinque about doing a good long jump, etc but techinque about OLL'and PLL's and F2l? It would bore most non dedicated cube type viewers.



I don't see that as a problem. Plenty of sports have terminology that isn't obvious to someone who has never looked into the sport. If cubing ever got popular enough to be on the olympics (or something similar) I think most spectators would at least understand the rules and the basics of what's going on.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Cubing doesn't use a *significant* amount of physical power. You can be a master cuber without looking muscular or athletic - *and nobody works out so they can cube better. (As far as I know.*) Contrast that to most real sports where the competitors are clearly athletes.



Oh really?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15022


----------



## square-1master (Feb 15, 2010)

If you look up the requirements to be considered an Olympic sport, cubing practically covers all the areas. 

I say a WCA delegate should step up and talk to the IOC about becoming an Olympic sport 

It's worth a try...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe we can do it like this.

ex. Running is an Olympic sport, and it's broken into Marathon, 100m, 200m, 500m, 1000m etc. 

Then we have Cubing. 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, etc.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 15, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> What athletic ability does cubing involve? it doesn't even come CLOSE to ANYTHING else in the olympics right now.
> Honestly.
> Why are people even considering this?



Practicing fingers.



Theron Rabe said:


> It's not a sport unless it requires some form of physical strength or endurance. Anything that doesn't _at least_ meet that requirement shouldn't even be considered for Olympic induction.
> 
> As much as I love speedcubing... I've gotta say, it's just not a "sport".



Some people call it a sport (like me). I'd love to see it! I would be a strong supporter. But i just don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## NateG (Feb 15, 2010)

Winter Variation for Winter Olympics?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't synchronized swimming in the Olympics? (summer)

Yeah that's a really cool sport.
Cubing could be a sport.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

As much as I'd like cubing to be an Olympic sport, I *highly* doubt it's going to happen anytime soon, if ever. Don't hold your breath, guys.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...---curling-team-tryouts---colbert-vs--shuster

Anyway, as much as it would be awesome, I doubt this would ever even be conidered .


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had this discussion very often with my family. When they say it's not a sport, I bring in many arguments to why not? Such as Poker is, car racing is, the Japanese tried to get paper, scissors, rock as a sport. I believe it can be a sport. Then why not in the Olympics. Because it wouldn't have a big audience. The first time it's at the Olympics, it would, but it would decrease. Whilst it's amazing seeing people solve 3x3's in 10 seconds flat, it gets boring to people after a while. It would not be a good sport for the Olympics.

I also don't want it to be a sport, because then interest would really pick up. I don't want cubing to really pick up, because if it did, it would eventually die down, and it would be considered extremely uncool. I don't want to see cubing at the Olympics. However, ^^^ is just my opinion, and doesn't have to be yours. But I really think it could be bad for cubing.


----------



## Jesse Frohlich (Feb 15, 2010)

The problem that I can see arising is that speed cubing becomes _too_ popular, and then the ability to solve a Rubik's cube, regardless of speed, will become something of the ordinary. In other words, the 'wow-factor' of speed cubing will be tarnished if it becomes an Olympic sport, or even really well-known.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 15, 2010)

Jesse Frohlich said:


> The problem that I can see arising is that speed cubing becomes _too_ popular, and then the ability to solve a Rubik's cube, regardless of speed, will become something of the ordinary. In other words, the 'wow-factor' of speed cubing will be tarnished if it becomes an Olympic sport, or even really well-known.



Their is no "wow-factor" in just playing a sport. It's being good at it that counts.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 15, 2010)

There is debate right now to add 20/20 Cricket to the 2020 Olympics. 

But Cricket is a proven sport.

To add speedcubing to the Olympics will raise the old debate of "Is speedcubing a sport? And if speedcubing is a sport, is no limit texas poker a sport too?"

(This is a alternative take on "Is Pluto a planet or not?")

I'm very sure that poker players would also like to take part in the Olympics too.

Both speedcubers and poker players can argue that both "sports" are games of skill that require constant pratice, knowledge and brains to play. For a poker player, it would take learning hand rankings (from 2/2 to A/A for example) and for speedcubers it would take the form of learning full Fridrich and so on.

You could argue both ways on both speedcubing and poker as a "sport".

And you also could add chess to the debate too.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

olympics is like an official WCA competition with press coverage.

I like speedcubing but that doesnt mean i need thousands of people "trying it out" and all of this other junk.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

NateG said:


> Winter Variation for Winter Olympics?


Solving Ice cubes


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 15, 2010)

If speedcubing is to become an event at the Olympics, why not cup stacking? Or skateboarding? Or speedtexting, speedeating and speeddrinking for that matter?


----------



## Weston (Feb 15, 2010)

I dont know if anyone has said this because I'm too tired to read 11 pages of stuff right now, but speecubing is a million times more sportsy and athletic than curling.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

DcF1337 said:


> speeddrinking for that matter?



Wins my vote 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puqIgnGzzKA


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 15, 2010)

terrible, terrible damage.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 15, 2010)

if cubing was put into the olympics there could be a decathlon. 
Solving 2x2-7x7 and maybe megaminx and other puzzles. Why not?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 15, 2010)

By the time they considerate, and accept it into the Olympics, it will be 2020 or 2024. Everyone would be much faster.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2010)

I do not think cubing is worthy of an olympic sport. You need tradition to make something worthy of the olympics. Maybe in 20 years at the very least. I also say that skateboarding and all those other xgames things deserve a spot over cubing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 16, 2010)

I say chess should get in the olympics before cubing. Also a big problem I'm seeing is how many variations of cubing there are. I doubt they would add 4-7 events to the olympics to please a couple thousand people. Second think of how many people cube. I think there are close to 10,000. There are 6,000,000,000 people in the world. .000167 % of the people in the world cube. Think of all the other sports not in the olympics & how popular they are compared to cubing. There are many more reasons, but I don't really think it's necessary to type them all out for you.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I say chess should get in the olympics before cubing. Also a big problem I'm seeing is how many variations of cubing there are. I doubt they would add 4-7 events to the olympics to please a couple thousand people. Second think of how many people cube. I think there are close to 10,000. There are 6,000,000,000 people in the world. .000167 % of the people in the world cube. Think of all the other sports not in the olympics & how popular they are compared to cubing. There are many more reasons, but I don't really think it's necessary to type them all out for you.



Chess is a game though. Just like Scrabble. Just like Golf. Just like Pandemic (ridiculously awesome game, btw). No olympics for them.

However, your points are valid and I couldn't agree more. Plus, who can relate to some guy up on a stage for 20 seconds. We all dream of excitement. That's why allegiances in sports are so popular-they give you the rush you've wanted without the physical ability necessary to play the game. That's why we say "we" when "our" team wins. We want to be part of something exciting.


----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2010)

Old thread is old so this has probably been mentioned before, but are you really comparing cubing to traditional Olympic sports? In many if not most Olympic sports the top athletes are those who have been training from a very young age. In cubing, anyone can become world class in a matter of months. It doesn't require any special athletic prowess.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Would there be drug testing?


Mabye I don't now if you can be faster with drugs


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nuber Cuber said:


> I still don't consider cubing a sport, and (correct me if I'm wrong) every Olympic event is a sport. Well, I also don't agree that SportStacking is a sport, however it is called SPORTstacking. If SportStacking is a sport, cubing definitely is.


 We could just call speedcubing:


Spoiler



sportcubing lol


----------



## Tomk (Feb 16, 2010)

*cough cough* cognetive inhancers...

Wouldn't it be more sensible to have something like the olympics for games in which cubing would be included?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 16, 2010)

also whats the difference between cubing and other olympic sports???they are proffessionals that get paid every week for doing there sport!i think this would ruin cubing as it would take fun way!!and then you would see too many ''wanna bees'' 

i wouldnt like s an olympic sport but perhaps the brain'olympics lol


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Just like Golf. No olympics for them.



Where the heck have you been???



PGATour said:


> Golf has been voted in as an Olympic sport starting with the 2016 Summer Games in Rio de Janeiro. Here is the reaction for PGA TOUR players and other pros after hearing Friday's news. (Editor's note: Europeantour.com also contributed to this report).





Wikipedia said:


> On October 9, 2009 the IOC voted to include rugby sevens and golf on the program for the Games in Rio. The other 26 sports were also confirmed with a large majority of the votes.[7]





ESPN said:


> After more than a century on the sidelines, golf will return to the Olympics at the Summer Games in Rio de Janeiro. Rugby, last played in 1924 *(hah, actually it was 1904, silly ESPN)*, is coming back as well.
> 
> Both were reinstated for the 2016 and 2020 Games after a vote Friday by the International Olympic Committee. They are the first sports added since triathlon and taekwondo joined the program for the 2000 Sydney Olympics.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 16, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> also whats the difference between cubing and other olympic sports???they are proffessionals that get paid every week for doing there sport!i think this would ruin cubing as it would take fun way!!



Huh? Name one sport that people don't do just for fun just because your able to go pro.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Carlos said:


> No one thought about this or i missed something?
> 
> I was wondering about how would it be to get the cube to the olympic games. Does it need a minimum number of cubers to be considered an olympic sport? Does anyone know the criteria to add a sport?
> 
> ...



Having speedcubing as an olympic sport would be amazing! It doesn't seem very likely to happen... but at the rate at which more and more people are cubing, I wouldn't be surprised if speedcubing becomes an olympic sport before too long.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> NateG said:
> 
> 
> > Winter Variation for Winter Olympics?
> ...


ice skating while solving a cube


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Feb 16, 2010)

what about making a seperate olympics for cubing and other things like chess? we could have marithons of our own with 2x2-6x6 different events like chess and other stuff and even a relay race where once one was done with his or her cube the next one would start.??? anyone else think this would work


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> what about making a seperate olympics for cubing and other things like chess? we could have marithons of our own with 2x2-6x6 different events like chess and other stuff and even a relay race where once one was done with his or her cube the next one would start.??? anyone else think this would work



No, since a completely new organization would have to be made. We'd have to gather a bunch of cubers/chess geeks (joke )/irresponsible poker players ()/other events that could be included to form a new organization...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > what about making a seperate olympics for cubing and other things like chess? we could have marithons of our own with 2x2-6x6 different events like chess and other stuff and even a relay race where once one was done with his or her cube the next one would start.??? anyone else think this would work
> ...



And if we did, it'd be almost the same as the WCA.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2010)

i think yoyoing is more of a sport than cubing....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2010)

I consider speedsolving/speedcubing a sport, but not worthy of Olympics.
but at least they should be added to the dictionary (damn Firefox spell check)


----------



## square-1master (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see why people are trying to find ways to say cubing isn't a sport instead of putting their thoughts positively towards actually MAKING it be recognized as a sport. Did anyone even think of looking up the definition of sport anyway? Merriam-Webster's online dictionary defines it as:

(1) : physical activity engaged in for pleasure (2) : a particular activity (as an athletic game) so engaged in

As far as I'm concerned cubing is a physical activity (finger+wrist) and it's done for pleasure. 

Also, cubing abides to the requirements for it to become an Olympic sport. So what if it takes till 2020 or whenever to get in... I'm not going anywhere... are you?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 1, 2010)

square-1master said:


> I don't see why people are trying to find ways to say cubing isn't a sport instead of putting their thoughts positively towards actually MAKING it be recognized as a sport. Did anyone even think of looking up the definition of sport anyway? Merriam-Webster's online dictionary defines it as:
> 
> (1) : physical activity engaged in for pleasure (2) : a particular activity (as an athletic game) so engaged in
> 
> ...



Perhaps it is a sport, depending on your perception of one. I still don't believe that a cuber would fulfill the idea of an Olympic athlete. Forgive me for saying this, but quite frankly I think cubing a geeky hobby or sport. I'm not saying that the people who participate in it are geeks, but I believe cubing surely is. You twist 'n turn a plastic toy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Chess is a game though.



Your point? So is Soccer, Baseball, Basketball, etc. They're all olympic sports. Also, have you ever heard of the olympic GAMES?


----------



## WhitePlasticCuber (Mar 1, 2010)

that would be awsome


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 1, 2010)

square-1master said:


> If you look up the requirements to be considered an Olympic sport, cubing practically covers all the areas.
> 
> I say a WCA delegate should step up and talk to the IOC about becoming an Olympic sport
> 
> It's worth a try...



LUCAS! Do something!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Chess is a game though.
> ...



My post was a month old but very valid. They're called the olympic games, yes, but the events are sports. I have a loose definition of a sport. But sitting in front of your computer for hours on end does not fit that definition, and in speedsolving that is what many of us do (especially on large averages). In a sport you risk hurting yourself severely almost every play (that didn't come out right but I hope you get what I'm saying).

But chess is easily the most viable game for the olympics, and I would put it above speedcubing on my list of things that should get more recognition.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 2, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> What athletic ability does cubing involve? it doesn't even come CLOSE to ANYTHING else in the olympics right now.
> Honestly.
> Why are people even considering this?



If throwing rocks and sweeping ice is an Olympic sport then why the hell can't speedcubing be an Olympic sport?


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

oh lets just stick with our old fashion swimming and shot put


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> oh lets just stick with our old fashion swimming and shot put





I honestly would prefer if the Summer Olympics were mostly track and field/swimming/,aybe gymnastics. There are FAR too many sports in the Olympics. I am a HUGE baseball fan, played for 10 years and can tell you anything you need to know about it, but I don't think it should be in the Olympics.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont think cubing should be added, I think the Olympics should only have events that require fitness and stuff like that, so cubing shouldnt be added.

Other stuff like chess shouldnt be added either.


----------



## scylla (Mar 2, 2010)

Nowadays there is only one restriction for a new sport (or game) to be Olympic:

Is it possible to earn money with it, more than we do with other sports? 

All other restrictions are other formulations of this one.

So if we want cubing as an olympic sport, we need sponsors. We get sponsors if people are watching the competitions. People will watch if the competition is spectactular.

Our current tournament set up is maybe nice for cubers but not for watchers. Each solve is the same for a non-cuber

So we need a competition with more exciting! 

Like a Knock Out competition 1 vs 1 . The fastest one continu in the tournament. Maybe let the opponents scramble eachothers cube. 

Like a Team Relay. Which shouldn't be difficult to add to the Wch


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 2, 2010)

scylla said:


> Maybe let the opponents scramble eachothers cube.



I see a problem.


----------



## scylla (Mar 3, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol, I don't think cubings a sport.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 3, 2010)

scylla said:


> Why?



They could make it unsolvable.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Mar 3, 2010)

well. who wants to watch people solve cubes for X amount of days, and what kind of news channel will waste their time


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> well. who wants to watch people solve cubes for X amount of days, and what kind of news channel will waste their time



Well, people would be very interested at first, and watch it, but after a bit, I think people would start to think it's "gay". I don't want cubing to get a bad name, and as I have stated earlier in this thread, the Olympics would not be good for cubing. Many people rushing into cubing at the same time is not a good idea.


----------



## i_love_hina (Mar 3, 2010)

15 page discussion on whether solving puzzles should be an Olympic sport; you guys are clowns.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 4, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> scylla said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...



Even worse, they could collaborate and make it a WR.


----------



## gyc6001 (Mar 4, 2010)

If cubing is included in olympics, I guess the competitors have to be chosen perfectly. All competitors is at least sub-13 in 3x3 and as well good in other puzzles.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 23, 2012)

I've just heard about this event:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Mind_Sports_Games
(As Hungarian men's over 60 Brigde team won it.) It is held right now.
Interesting. There is this event, and International Mind Sports Association (IMSA).
Don't you think WCA should contact them an cubing should be part of it?


----------



## shelley (Aug 23, 2012)

You have to admit though, the way most cubers practice it, speedcubing isn't much of a mind sport. I can see an argument for blindfold solving as a memory sport, maybe.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 23, 2012)

shelley said:


> You have to admit though, the way most cubers practice it, speedcubing isn't much of a mind sport. I can see an argument for blindfold solving as a memory sport, maybe.


Yes, I agree.
Basically when somebody asks me if speedcubing is a sport or not, I answer: "It's more a sport then chess."
Because:
- We are only interested only in solving time, not in optimal solutions. For example most speedcubers use the 14 moves T-Perm for speedcubing instead of the 10 moves one.
- We practice fingertricks. I've never heard any chess player who practiced fingertrincks for short castling. 
- We lube/mod our puzzles to make them faster/smoother.

I only don't see any chance to add speedcubing into real Olimpics, as speedcubing/WCA is young (10 years old) and as I know WCA is still unofficial. And I heard this association today (because of our Brigde team), so this could also be an improvement.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 23, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> - We practice fingertricks. I've never heard any chess player who practiced fingertrincks for short castling.



Maybe in blitz/lightning chess. But, in high profile chess tournaments, you can only make moves and press the timer with one hand. So, 'fingertricks' may come in useful.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 15, 2013)

Dene said:


> 18 would be no problem. Off the top of my head:
> USA
> Canada
> Australia
> ...



GREECE i am NR champions with sum of average and single ranks olympica should at this it would be awsome


----------



## TMOY (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the useless bump event should be added to the Olympics. We have great champions of that event on this forum.


----------



## kcl (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it would be cool enough for people to watch if you had to average like sub 10 or sub 12.. There could be maybe two rounds.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 16, 2013)

Er, I really don't think speedcubing would ever be considered as an Olympic sport. Primarily because it's not a sport. Secondly, because it needs to be sanctioned by an international sport federation, which it isn't. Thirdly, because it would need to be approved by the International Olympic Committee to replace an existing sport, which wouldn't happen, as these sports have significant financial backing. 

I'm not saying cubing isn't exciting, before people jump down my throat, I'm just calling it like it is.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2014)

I got interested in speedcubing only from 2012.till then i thought speedcubing was the weirdo and unneccessary thing.but seeing the efforts put in by top speedcubers and the intense competition in 3x3 i see it as a future sport.i also had a long debate with my friend that eventually cubing will take over football in popularity.i say this eventhough im a football fan.i think cubing is a 21st century sport and has become a full fledged sport since 2014 (since getting better in it isnt trivial nowadays).Also skills like mind speed,recognition,memory,processing,decision making and experience builds a good speedcuber.i have been seeing olympics intensely and i feel comparing to most of the sports cubing is comparable.it can grow in recognition and sponsorship but the only downside is that it is new.i wild guess is another 15-20 years and cubing will be a top sport.and for those ppl who think the records are now unbreakable.i think when the record starts getting unbreakable the sport is really born testing the limits of human


----------

